# Beach



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello!! My family travels to the beach a lot, and we recently got a hedgie. Since we've gotten him we haven't gone, but we have a trip planned for this spring. He loves going outside and seeing people and I was wondering if I should take him with us or leave him with a friend. It's about a 5 hour car ride. Usually when we take him on a car ride he explores for a little but pretty soon he settles down to sleep. I'd love to take him with us because I'd miss him so much if we had to leave him for a week, plus I don't want him to forget me  any advice?


----------



## Reggiesmama (Feb 25, 2017)

It's typically not good to take hedgehogs to new places because they don't do well with change and you never know what they could pick up. I'm not so sure it's a good idea. You could get a hedgehog sitter who can handle him while you're gone. Also, do you put him in a carrier when you travel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd be fine to take him with a little preparation, as long as you can provide what he needs where you're staying. This sticky explains things to consider for the car trip and while staying away from home - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/15-travel/121490-traveling-your-hedgehog.html

If you still have any specific questions after reading through that, feel free to ask.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes I already have a friend whose offered to take care of him if I can't take him with me. Also I have a good sized moving box I fill with fleece and he travels in that


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Okay thank you so much!


----------



## Reggiesmama (Feb 25, 2017)

Sounds fine to me, then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A moving bos is not safe for use in a moving vehicle. You need a proper hard sided prt carrier that you can seat belt into the car. If you can't seat belt him in then you will need to leave him at home for his safety.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

We have a doggie car seat that is a square about the size of the moving box, would it be safe to put the box into the car seat and belt it in like that?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No you need something hard sided, cardboard boxes are not safe.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Okay thank you


----------



## FatLilPony (Jul 7, 2017)

Has anyone ever been in a car accident with a hedgehog? Just wondering, because it doesn't seem like putting a small animal in a crate made for a cat or small dog would be the safest thing. I understand the hard-sided aspect of it, but it seems like the space should be condensed and padded in some way. If people are saying that a fall from _inches_ can result in internal bleeding and broken bones... flying into a hard-sided carrier from a foot away and bouncing off the sides in a car crash seems like it would be lethal. It seems like a smaller soft-sided carrier of some sort inside a hard-sided carrier would actually be safest, no?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I always put a lot of fleece in the carrier to pad them.


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

I think a small, hard sided pet carrier is perfect for travel. I would think the hard sides would help prevent anything else in the car from crushing them, and the fleece would pad the interior. Sounds pretty safe and reasonable to me...especially since you can belt the hard-sided pet carriers in to prevent it from sliding/tumbling around.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

FatLilPony said:


> Has anyone ever been in a car accident with a hedgehog? Just wondering, because it doesn't seem like putting a small animal in a crate made for a cat or small dog would be the safest thing. I understand the hard-sided aspect of it, but it seems like the space should be condensed and padded in some way. If people are saying that a fall from _inches_ can result in internal bleeding and broken bones... flying into a hard-sided carrier from a foot away and bouncing off the sides in a car crash seems like it would be lethal. It seems like a smaller soft-sided carrier of some sort inside a hard-sided carrier would actually be safest, no?


Sorry this is so late! Yes I think I would agree with you, but I guess the box could crumble and crush him if we were to get in a wreck. But regardless of what he would travel in I'd put a ton of fleece in it to make him comfortable and warm, and that would work as padding as well.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

nikki said:


> I always put a lot of fleece in the carrier to pad them.


Yes definitely. I'd also want him to be warm and comfortable during the trip


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

ArizonaHazelnut said:


> I think a small, hard sided pet carrier is perfect for travel. I would think the hard sides would help prevent anything else in the car from crushing them, and the fleece would pad the interior. Sounds pretty safe and reasonable to me...especially since you can belt the hard-sided pet carriers in to prevent it from sliding/tumbling around.


Okay thank you!!


----------

